# der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten



## chippog (21. Juni 2007)

dass nenne ich plattfisch... mutig allerdings, dass sie die dame auf den bauch legen... nicht zu empfehlen, da die schlagkraft um einiges grösser ist, als auf dem rücken liegend... und hier der film:
http://dagskra.ruv.is/streaming/sjonvarpid/?file=4338339/16


----------



## Norge Fan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Danke für das einstellen:m.Jetzt auch noch ein Filmchen zu diesem super Fisch.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Da sieht man mal was so eine Daiwa Inliner 30zi alles aushält!


----------



## ralle (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Da stell ich mir nen Drill auf einem 14 Fuss Boot vor


----------



## Jirko (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

...völlig irre, diesen hippo lebend über die reling zu wuppen und dann auch noch bauchseits - respekt!... besten dank für´s filmchen chipp #6 #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Wirklich ein absolut genialer Fang!!! :m

Bei der Freude und der Spannung kann man schnell alles um sich herum vergessen! |rolleyes  Der Man hinten am Fisch, der dann schon im Boot liegt, hat wirklich schlechte Karten, wenn sich der Heilbutt noch mal "stark" macht! Da sind dann Prellungen noch das Geringste!!! #d
Aber dennoch. Petri Heil dem glücklichen Fänger! :m


----------



## chippog (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

ps. dieser fang dürfte ja wohl das kilometerlange thema über die misslungene islandreise in wenigen stunden pulverisiert haben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Danke für den Klasse Link Chip,
Von dem Tripp hat uns Bootsangler bestimmt auch noch was zu erzählen, der ist da nemlich dabei.


----------



## Debilofant (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

...unglaublich, dass sie das Teil ins Boot gezottelt bekommen haben, allein das verdient maximalen #r !

Tschau Debilofant #h

Ps.: Vielen Dank an chippog für den Link!


----------



## nordman (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

und wie man sieht, geht das ganze auch ohne diese unschøne harpuniererei...


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

spitzen video!!!
danke für das einstellen chippi:m


----------



## cozmo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

was für nen media player brauch ich um das zu gucken


----------



## Reisender (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Junge Junge, was für ein Fisch !!!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Aber Werner Brösel hat das auch gut gemacht mit sein Schnacken....

Petri allen on Board....


----------



## Reisender (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*



cozmo schrieb:


> was für nen media player brauch ich um das zu gucken


 
Da las dir von den alten Füchsen helfen, denn ich habe auch keine ahnung...


----------



## Jirko (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

huhu cozmo #h

bei mir läuft der film auch via windows media-player (11) #h


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

dankt lieber meinem "islandskorrespondenten", einar, der bei dem film erst mal an mich gedacht hat und ich dann ans anglerboard. interessanterweise erreichte mich die fangmeldung gleichzeitig aus deutschland und island... an sonsten kann ich nur zustimmen, mächtiges filmchen...


----------



## Pete (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

...leider gibts außer den fotos bei angelreisen hh und dem video des isländischen nachrichtensenders keine möglichkeiten weitere freier fotos dieses tollen fisches...schade...habs so vom verwerter der foto-und filmrechte erfahren...


----------



## Magnus1 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Hallo,
wenn ich diesen Film sehen möchte, dann werde ich immer aufgfordert ein Passwort einzugeben!??
Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß Jan


----------



## becko (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Hallo,

bin ganz neu hier! 
Nur leider kann ich denn Film nicht sehen! Hatt jemand ein Tipp?
Würde mich schon interesieren denn am Dienstag fliegen wir nach Island!



Liebe Grüße Becko


----------



## Allroundtalent (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Wilkommen an Board!

ich kann den film auch nicht sehen, liegt wohl daran, dass es schon eine weile her ist... vielleicht hat einer noch was aktuelles, für unseren "neuen"​


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Jo, der Link funzt nicht mehr, warscheinlich wurde er vom Server genommen weil er nicht mehr aktuell ist.


----------



## schrabssulf (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Hallo zusammen, 

in der September-Ausgabe von FISCH&FANG werden auf der beiliegenden DVD Sequenzen des Drills zu sehen sein. Die vollständigen Filmaufnahmen gibt's dann voraussichtlich im Januar auf einer Daiwa-Cormoran-DVD, die im Handel erhältlich sein wird. 

Ich hab' den Affentanz mit der Videokamera festgehalten. Kann nur sagen, dass es ein Erlebnis war, dass ich nie vergessen werde. Und André haben wir es alle ganz besonders gegönnt, da er wirklich von nichts anderem geredet hat als vom Heilbutt. Er hat sein Material und seine Angelei von vorne bis hinten nur darauf ausgerichtet und hat nie, wirklich nie, die Hoffnung und den Glauben verloren. Und dann wird er kurz vor Ende der Reise mit soner Kirsche belohnt. Wahnsinn! Da kann man nur dankbar sein, dabeigewesen zu sein.

Beste Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Jirko (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

nabend georg #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... hoffe, du nimmt auch weiterhin hier aktiv am forenleben teil  #6


> Und André haben wir es alle ganz besonders gegönnt, da er wirklich von nichts anderem geredet hat als vom Heilbutt. Er hat sein Material und seine Angelei von vorne bis hinten nur darauf ausgerichtet und hat nie, wirklich nie, die Hoffnung und den Glauben verloren. Und dann wird er kurz vor Ende der Reise mit soner Kirsche belohnt...


kurz & knaggig = vollblutangler - that´s it  #6 #h


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*

Hallo Georg,
willkommen im Board. Das war sicher ein Erlebnis fürs Leben!#6
Was hatte André denn für eine Rolle drauf? Da muss ja die Bremse mächtig geheult haben:vik:


----------



## Uwe Pein (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: der heili aus island, kurzer film aus den isländischen nachrichten*



becko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ganz neu hier!
> Nur leider kann ich denn Film nicht sehen! Hatt jemand ein Tipp?
> ...



na wie war es, müsstet hoffentlich gesund wieder zu Hause angekommen sein.Wir fahren ab dem 19.08.2008 nach Island.Sudavik ist das Ziel. Gibt es was ausergewöhnliches was man unbedingt mit nehmen muss und jetzt noch garnicht dran denkt? Gibt es dort viele Hänger oder reißt man viel ab. Mit was für Gewichten wird dort geangelt? Wie stark sollte die geflochtene Schnur sein, u.s.w. Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.

Gruß uwe


----------

